
The Truth About Electric Eels Has Long Been Overlooked - gilad
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/597709/
======
PavlovsCat
A much better title would be "Electric eel found to be three distinct species"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_eel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_eel)

3 more crazy electric eel facts [0] you may not have known, I didn't:

\- "Electric eels are also capable of controlling their prey's nervous systems
with their electrical abilities; by controlling their victim's nervous system
and muscles via electrical pulses, they can keep prey from escaping or force
it to move so they can locate its position."

\- "They can also concentrate the discharge by curling up and making contact
at two points along its body."

\- "When agitated, they can produce these intermittent electric shocks over at
least an hour without tiring."

[0] That is referring to crazy facts about electric eels, not facts about
crazy electric eels.

